# Deck Stain?



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone. I was looking for help and found your site.
I live in the interior of British Columbia and have approx. a 400 sq. ft. cedar deck staining project and was looking for help on the different stains.
We actually have 3 decks, two are out in the elements, so snow in winter and heat in summer time. The deck I am working on now was originally coated all the way around with Sikkens SRD about 2 yrs ago. We did the deck ourselves and I stained the boards all the way around before we laid them. The front of the deck is a high traffic area and the sides are mainly for sitting in lawnchairs. I wasn't really impressed by the look of the deck once the SRD was down as it was dull but heard it was the best to use. After a year, last summer I sanded the deck lightly and did a recoat of SRD. A few boards on the sides where we didn't walk looked quite blotchy but the front was relatively even, where we walk. The trouble was once the deck got wet it was really slippery, we were worried about people falling on it in the winter time, including ourselves. This spring I noticed some of the side boards were flaking and after reading constantly found out that probably the SRD wasn't totally gone far enough on those boards to warrant redoing, hence the flaking stain off and the boards in the front of the house were pretty well worn and so were some of the side boards too. All the SRD was the older oil based product.
We have another covered deck that I put on Sikkens Dek Finish and it looks beautiful but it has no stairs and on the back of the house, so not heavy usage. That was last year and it has held up beautifully and looks lovely, a nice sheen.
So this year I am redoing the front deck that had the SRD on. I have so far stripped it, pressure washed the stuff off. The next day I brightened it and that worked wonders, got most of the black/gray staining off, pressure washed again. Next will be sanding it before putting any product on it. Waiting for a week of dry weather. 
So now I am debating whether to put the Sikkens Dek Finish on the front deck too, or go to something else? It is $98. for a 3.78 litre can plus tax in Home Hardware, so I want to make sure it is the best product to go with, that is on the market. 
I went to Rona and the guy in the paint department said that Sico Translucent Exterior Wood Finish was better then the Sikkens but of course he sells Sico. It is an oil based, but not sure for how long because of the new rules, or if and when it will be modified like all the rest. I read on some forum that someone said it had very low VOC think it is, so probably won't be effected. 
I also read on another forum that someone put the grit in his Sikkens Dek Finish to make it less slippery and it held up well. That is what I want to do with whatever product I end up using. We used that inside with varathane on our wood stairs and it is great! 
Then I went to the Benjamin Moore store and they recommended a latex stain and an overcoat of clear coat called Arborcoat, that just needs to be resealed every year. Not sure about that one either.
Has anyone had an experience with these products, good or bad and can share please?
I should say that we have a german shepherd that sits on the deck and so scratches do happen. 
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't use a lot of Sikkens products so I can't really comment on them. I'm sure someone will. Just let me say that just about any stain product from any company is good for 2 maybe 3 years, tops. It's hard for me to justify paying a lot for a stain product that gives only 2 or 3 years of service. I stick to lower priced products like Flood Co's CWF-UV. It's reasonably priced and lasts about as long as the high end products.


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply. Unfortunately Flood products are not available in Canada. If I put down the Sikkens Dek the rep. told me on the phone that when I redo it, I wouldn't need to sand, just use a cleaner and then do another coat. He said it shouldn't peel since I have the SRD on the back of the boards from the original coat. 
Supposedly once Sikkens is put on, unless you do what I am doing, stripping, brightening and sanding, then nothing will stick to Sikkens products. Even Sikkens Dek Finish won't stick to Sikkens SRD unless it is totally sanded off. 
The Benjamin Moore lady said with Arborcoat it is a stain first, then a clear coat and redoing would be putting the clear coat over again but I haven't really investigated it too much seeing it is a water borne product. 
Sico I am contemplating too being oil based but would love some feedback from anyone that has used it.
Thanks again for taking the time to post.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I have some expire nice with the DEK finish. Really, to use the DEK system it should be applied to all sides of the boards. But I do believe your Sikkens rep that with the boards having been done all around to begin with, the finish would have a good chance of success. 

Last week I went back to a deck that I did in the spring of 2011 that was done with two coats DEK finish on top, pickets, and handrails and one coat SRD on the bottom. I was impressed with how well it has held up. 

The amount of sun the deck gets is going to have a huge effect on how long any stain lasts. On this deck the areas that get a lot of sun are more faded and worn than the shaded areas. It's all ready for a wash and maintenance coat.


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you. That is quite the deck, wow:thumbsup:.
Our deck I want to do is on the north side of the house. It does get the morning sun on one side and the centre, then the evening sun on the other side. It is like a horseshoe shaped around our closed in porch.
I am understanding that the deck has SRD on it? That is what the middle of our deck looked like with the SRD but the other two sides were flaking some what and looking blotchy.
I am hoping that the deck if I do it with Dek Finish will look similar to the railings you picture, with scratches probably from our dog (I have to deal with that lol) but not flaking. Then if I do a wash with TSP like the Sikkens rep told me next year and recoat with another coat of Dek Finish, then it will be nice again~. I don't mind a yearly maintenance coat, just want it to look nice without having to sand.
With the Sico I have not spoken to anyone yet or read anything online that real people and not the company have written.
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I think your on the right track with the Sikkens and your commitment to maintenance. I am not familiar with the Sico. 

The deck pictured only has SRD on the underside. The floor, like the railings, has DEK natural finish. Basically, what you would have if you go with Sikkens except these decking boards weren't stained before construction but after. 

After three years the floor areas that get some sun have lost most of there luster, and faded in color. but very little peeling. 

This pic is of the same deck, at the same time, in a shaded area. It is dirty but you can still see the heavy build and sheen of the DEK finish. 

I think its critical with this product that the underside be done at a minimum, with staining all 6 sides being ideal. You got a good start by doing that with your deck.


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I think your on the right track with the Sikkens and your commitment to maintenance. I am not familiar with the Sico.
> 
> The deck pictured only has SRD on the underside. The floor, like the railings, has DEK natural finish. Basically, what you would have if you go with Sikkens except these decking boards weren't stained before construction but after.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all your information and pictures. I think I will go with the Dek Finish. You helped me decided, I really appreciate it :thumbup:.


----------



## liljohnny (Jun 17, 2013)

Btw, Flood products are available in Canada, our local Home Hardware in town has it but I decided against it afterI read some reviews. I chose to go with a new product called Sansin and I love it! 2 years after a couple nasty winters and I'm impressed that it's holding up so well. Low VOC's and a very pleasant smell make this product a dream to work with. Not much info on the net yet because it's so new but see if someone in your area carries it and give it a try!


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for the information. Our HH doesn't have Flood as I am in there often talking to the woman at the paint desk. I haven't seen Sansin but will look to see. Maybe in a larger town locally. Niice the Sansin lasted for 2 years during our horrible winters. Here also in Winter it goes from 0º to usually at the most -30+º and in Summer can get up in the 30+º range, so hard on decks. Then there is the snow being shoveled off the deck in Winter time too but my husband does use a plastic shovel now and the snow generally slides off the side of the deck.
Forgot to ask you liljohnny what kind of Sansin did you use, looks by their website that they have Sansin Dec, SDF and ENS.
Forgot to ask you Jmayspaint, the deck pictured, is it an area that has harsh winters and hot summers, similar to ours?
Also is it on a deck that has lots of foot traffic, etc.?
Thank you both again.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

pomlady7 said:


> Thank you for the information. Our HH doesn't have Flood as I am in there often talking to the woman at the paint desk. I haven't seen Sansin but will look to see. Maybe in a larger town locally. Niice the Sansin lasted for 2 years during our horrible winters. Here also in Winter it goes from 0º to usually at the most -30+º and in Summer can get up in the 30+º range, so hard on decks. Then there is the snow being shoveled off the deck in Winter time too but my husband does use a plastic shovel now and the snow generally slides off the side of the deck.
> Forgot to ask you Jmayspaint, the deck pictured, is it an area that has harsh winters and hot summers, similar to ours?
> Thank you both again.



This deck is in the mountains of east TN and we do have fairly harsh winters, though not as harsh as Canada I'm sure. Last winter was especially harsh.


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Good to know that the climates are somewhat similar:thumbsup:.


----------



## liljohnny (Jun 17, 2013)

pomlady7 said:


> Thank you for the information. Our HH doesn't have Flood as I am in there often talking to the woman at the paint desk. I haven't seen Sansin but will look to see. Maybe in a larger town locally. Niice the Sansin lasted for 2 years during our horrible winters. Here also in Winter it goes from 0º to usually at the most -30+º and in Summer can get up in the 30+º range, so hard on decks. Then there is the snow being shoveled off the deck in Winter time too but my husband does use a plastic shovel now and the snow generally slides off the side of the deck.
> Forgot to ask you liljohnny what kind of Sansin did you use, looks by their website that they have Sansin Dec, SDF and ENS.
> Forgot to ask you Jmayspaint, the deck pictured, is it an area that has harsh winters and hot summers, similar to ours?
> Also is it on a deck that has lots of foot traffic, etc.?
> Thank you both again.


I used the DEC product, it's a 2 coat process and my deck get daily household traffic and we've hosted several large get togethers every year and it's held up remarkably well!


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. liljohnny. I checked online and they don't sell the product in British Columbia. When I googled Sansin online the closest place to get it would be Calgary, Alberta and have it shipped in. I would prefer a product I can go to the store, even if it was an hour or so drive away and pick up.
Your deck sounds like about the same type of traffic that ours has.
Thank you so much for replying.
I am kind of thinking that I will end up with Sikkens Dek Finish in the long run since it is for sale locally, we have it on our back deck so I know what the product looks like after application and from Jmayspaint's pictures, if my deck holds up well enough until next year and doesn't peel, to apply another coat of Dek Finish without stripping, just cleaning, then I will be somewhat pleased. I just didn't like the blotchy, dull look of the Sikkens SRD with some boards dulling faster then others, it bugged the crap out of me.
I will do my best to let the deck dry really well before sanding and putting the Dek Finish on, so that won't be an issue and cross my fingers:laughing:.
I guess if worst comes to the worst and it fails, maybe the Sansin will be available in B.C. by that time. 
Thank you both for all your help.


----------



## pomlady1 (Dec 6, 2012)

liljohnny said:


> I used the DEC product, it's a 2 coat process and my deck get daily household traffic and we've hosted several large get togethers every year and it's held up remarkably well!


Hi, I went online again and looked for Sansin DEC in a larger center here in B.C. and found a store about an hour away from me that is going to have it in a couple of weeks. I had put my postal code in and there wasn't any store, so I presume they didn't sell it locally. It is a lot cheaper then Sikkens Dek so I am really thinking of waiting for it to arrive. It is suppose to rain on and off for the next week anyway, so waiting for better weather. 
Can you tell me if it has a bit of a satin/sheen look when finished, a bit of a finish?
Would you happen to have any pictures of your deck finish?
I was thinking of putting some Ducan GripZone for slip resistance into the top coat as with the Sikkens SRD we were worried about people sliding all over the deck the last couple of years, including ourselves. It was slippery when wet or even with a bit of snow on it .
Thank you again for the recommendation.
I am happy if I can find something else besides Sikkens that will hold up well:thumbsup:.


----------

